# E-Mail versenden vom Ausland



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir versucht vom Ausland E-Mails über Thunderbird zu verschicken. 

Konfiguration:


> Debian
> ISPConfig 2
> E-Mailclient: Thunderbird (IMAP)
> SMTP Port 25 kein SSL


Wenn er eine Mail verschicken will, bekommt er ständig Timeout Fehler. Andere Konten, die nicht auf meinem Server laufen, und beim Thunderbird mit SSL/TLS (Port 465) eingerichtet sind funktionieren.

Wie kann ich SMTP konfigurieren, dass SSL/TLS bei mir auch geht?

Danke

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2010)

Wenn Du dem perfect setup gefolgt bist, dann sollte TLS bereits funktionieren. mann muss es dann nur in Thunderbird bei den Konteneinstellungen auswählen und beim ersten connect wie üblich das SSL-Zertifikat akzeptieren und installieren.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2010)

Hatte ich eigentlich. Bekomme aber eine Ablehnung. Wo kann ich das nachträglich ändern?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2010)

- Wie genau lautet die Fehlermeldung?
- Welchen imap und pop3 Server verwendest Du?
- Hats Du die Firewall an und wenn ja, hast Du dort die ports dafür geöffnet?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> - Wie genau lautet die Fehlermeldung?
> - Welchen imap und pop3 Server verwendest Du?
> - Hats Du die Firewall an und wenn ja, hast Du dort die ports dafür geöffnet?


- Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.
Die Nachricht konnte nicht gesendet werden, weil der Verbindungsaufbau mit dem SMTP-Server hosting-hanna.de fehlgeschlagen ist. Der Server ist entweder nicht verfügbar oder lehnt SMTP-Verbindungen ab. Bitte kontrollieren Sie die SMTP-Server-Einstellungen und versuchen Sie es nochmals oder kontaktieren Sie Ihren Netzwerkadministrator.

- Postfix / Courier

- Firewall ist an und die Port´s sind frei

Hier bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:


> telnet localhost 25
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> ...


Im mail.log steht folgendes:


> Oct 12 10:51:27 loft1096 postfix/smtpd[17623]: warning: unknown[190.204.16.161]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2010)

Ich hab mittlerweile die Befürchtung, dass der Port 25 dort nicht freigegeben ist. Er ist in einem Hotel. Wenn ich über "netstat -a" schaue sehe ich keinen 25 Port. Kann man eine alternative konfigurieren auf dem Server bei mir, dass ich dort den Port umstellen kann zusätzlich natürlich nicht anstatt 25.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (12. Okt. 2010)

Ok habe das Problem gelöst. Habe folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:

Habe in der Datei:


> /etc/postfix/master.cf


folgende Zeile ergänzt


> 587       inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd


danach Postfix neugestartet und dann noch in der Firewall freigeschalten. 

Jetzt gehts. Also war dort wirklich der Port 25 gesperrt.

Danke.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2010)

Ja dass machen manche Provider im Ausland, bin da auch schon drüber gefallen 

http://alexander-fox.com/2010/04/thunderbird-3-und-port-587/


----------

